# Duct Tape. Cheapest place to buy quality tape?



## Jennifer L. (May 10, 2002)

Hi, I went to my closet for the duct tape this morning and find I'm pretty low on it. I've been hesitant to buy in the stores locally thinking I could find a better deal on line, but I know the quality is an issue in the cheaper tapes. 

What do people use that they like? I figure 3M is one of the top ones, but it's expensive. Where do you buy yours? Any deals out there?

Thanks.

Jennifer


----------



## rancher1913 (Dec 5, 2008)

i really like the gorrilla duck tape (same maker as the gorrilla glue) not cheep but works good.


----------



## ldc (Oct 11, 2006)

The duck tape I bought most recently turned out to be some kind of PLASTIC! What's up with that? It didn't do the job well, either.ldc


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

I made an impulse purchase last week of some gorilla tape... I have an account at the hardware store, so just 'signed'... 

Got home, saw the receipt... right at ten bucks! yowza... Did do the job on my Samurai's carburetor air hose, so it's some good stuff, I reckon!


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Yes, gorilla duck tape for sure. The regular is so thin it is terrible now!


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Popular Mechanics did a tape test...
http://www.popularmechanics.com/technology/gadgets/tests/4306415

Gorilla Tape (1" x 30') $3 a roll http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200381582_200381582

Gorilla tape (1 7/8" x 36') $5 a roll http://www.homedepot.com/Paint-Adhe...splay?catalogId=10053&langId=-1&storeId=10051


----------



## Jennifer L. (May 10, 2002)

OK, thanks. I'll keep that one in mind when I look. I do hate to spend $10 a roll, though! Guess that kind of stuff has gone up just like everything else. I was looking to stock some tape, but I didn't want to load up on cheap stuff that glued to itself and wouldn't come off the roll, and then when you get it on, fall apart in a few months. I've had some that the only use for it was to have it in the truck to tape some lumber together for the 45 minute ride home! I hate cheap duct tape. 

Jennifer


----------



## SneakyChicken (Apr 22, 2011)

I always grab the 3 roll for about $13 at Sam's club. So far it's always done me well. You know it's the right stuff when the fumes from the adhesive get a bit strong. I had a spare roll in the Jeep for a year and it never lost its adhesive, even throughout the heat. Although after reading the other posts I think I will try gorilla tape finally, I've been wondering about it and at around $10 a roll it was just too much of a gamble.


----------



## beachcomber (Dec 2, 2008)

i get the 3 roll stuff at costco ,nashua brand ,good tape


----------



## thesedays (Feb 25, 2011)

Threadjack: Target sells "Hello Kitty" duct tape. I didn't need any, but bought it anyway. How could I resist?

:benice:


----------



## HeelSpur (May 7, 2011)

I buy used rolls at yard sales and save a bundle.


----------



## Blu3duk (Jun 2, 2002)

duck brand duct tape is still around and its about half the cost of Gorilla, which is good but i aint sure its worth the extry..... 

William
Idaho


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

Home Depot in the duct area they have different weights , brands and such , but yes it has gotten kind of spendy


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

Blu3duk said:


> duck brand duct tape is still around and its about half the cost of Gorilla, which is good but i aint sure its worth the extry.....
> 
> William
> Idaho


I haven't played the lotto in a while (about two years) so figure I could gamble on some Gorilla brand tape. Every now and then I get worried about getting caught with money in the bank (before they all fall) and how much more valuable some 'real goods' would be in my toolbox.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Blu3duk said:


> duck brand duct tape is still around and its about half the cost of Gorilla, which is good but i aint sure its worth the extry.....
> 
> William
> Idaho


It really is that much better. I have an old home made kids slide with 2x4s on the sides. I put Gorilla tape on the wood about 6 years ago so the kids wouldn't get slivers. It is still on there as secure as can be.


----------



## wogglebug (May 22, 2004)

thesedays said:


> Threadjack: Target sells "Hello Kitty" duct tape. I didn't need any, but bought it anyway. How could I resist?
> 
> :benice:


Have you told Oggie about that? :heh:


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

thesedays said:


> Threadjack: Target sells "Hello Kitty" duct tape. I didn't need any, but bought it anyway. How could I resist?
> 
> :benice:


My kids make wallets and stuff out of duct tape. They have several prints, solids and a camo print. No kitty though...too girly


----------

